# Goldens Born in January 2020



## Ksm (May 14, 2019)

I guess I'll kick this off! Here's Luna, born 1/11/20. She's big! When we picked her up at 9 weeks she was 17lbs and now, a week later, she's at 21lbs.

She's doing well with crate training already and sleeps from 11-7:30 through the night. 

She's trying really hard to get her big brother to play with her but that's not happening yet. I'm confident she'll convince him eventually


----------



## Ksm (May 14, 2019)

We're proud to updated everyone on our graduation last night.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Molly is 6 months. Born January 9. Last weighed in about 3 weeks ago at 37#.
Noticed more teeth coming in last night. Hopefully she is almost done teething


----------



## Ksm (May 14, 2019)

Luna is growing nicely. She loves her road trips and recently started swimming in a pool.


----------



## Ksm (May 14, 2019)

Lots has happened since we last posted. Luna's grown quite a bit and she's accomplished the CGC title. 
As of this weekend, she's also gone into heat and is hating every second of wearing a diaper. She's gotten very clingy and won't let us out of her sight.


----------

